# tight chest/throat, trouble breathing



## 14498 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi im new to this web site, but have found the information on it very interesting and helpfull. I have been diagnosed with IBS about 4 months ago, i changed my diet etc and this seemed to help alot with the pain in my bowls and that completely went. However just as i thought i was over the worst i started having an acid taste in my mouth and a sore throat. That has now gone but i have been finding it more difficult to breathe lately for the past week or so, it feel like my throat is closing off at times, just wondered if anyone else had found this to be a problem and wondered it it could be GERD?


----------



## 16850 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi I have had some of the symptoms you mention, sore throat,and feeling of throat closeing,and finding it difficult to swallow,this was over year ago now,I still have feeling of lump in throat like glands are up, and sore throat,but symptons easier now on medication (20mg Losec). At first was really bad but with change of diet,and trying not to get so scared like I was,because it's frighting when you don't know whats wrong.It's not nice,but with site's like this at least you know your not alone with this,and that has helped me. The only thing I would say is go to your doctor first,to find out if it is Gerd. He/She can advise you, or refer you to Hospital,you may need to have a scope done,but don't worry,they can put you out and when you wake up you won't remember a thing,well at least that was my experiece.Hope you get this sorted out,and fell better soon.SUE (UK).


----------



## 21828 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi! I Too am having the same symptoms and I am about to have a scope on the 27th.. anyways I amjust wondering if both of you also feel a tightness in your chests? sometimes it feels like a heart attack is going to happen.. I feel it almost all the time... and I always have palpitations too... I had ECG nad it turns out clear meaning i dont have any heart problems.. but its really a scary feeling


----------



## 14498 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah i have had the tight chest thing to it can be very scary at the time and you think that you may be having a heart attack. Its just the GERD acting up so i wouldnt worry.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

> quote:That has now gone but i have been finding it more difficult to breathe lately for the past week or so, it feel like my throat is closing off at times


Hi, Yes, the tigh chest, sore throat, ect. many times could be the GERD acting up, but I do worry about what is quoted above. I believe you need to see your Dr. You mentioned that you changed your diet and noticed good results. Have you started eating more of the BIG 8 - wheat, eggs, peanuts, fish, shellfish, soy, milk, and/or tree nuts? Or possibly introduced new or more fruits and vegetables? In some people certain fruits and vegetables can cause the symptoms you described. You could have introduced something that is causing a slight allergic reaction - this is just a possibility and I'm not saying this is what is happening - you need to see a Dr and get diagnosed. Trouble breathing is a big warning sign and needs to be addressed. Take care.


----------

